# Can the mask overlay of the local adjustment brush be moved/realigned?



## fotofan (May 23, 2013)

Frequently, when working on a series of very similar images, it would be very useful to use the local adjustment brush on first image in the series, and then copy/paste or sync the local adjustment with subsequent images. The problem is that the subsequent images, although nearly identical, are frame-shifted and the mask overlay does not line-up correctly. For example, if the local adjustment brush is used to edit the eyes of an individual, the framing of subsequent images may vary slightly such the mask overly created for the first image in the series no longer aligns with the eyes in subsequent images. If it were possible to simply move the mask overly without having to recreate the mask for every image it would be a great time saver. Is this possible??


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 24, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Unfortunately no, this is not possible in Lightroom today. It's a request we've heard before, though; I'd suggest that you vote for it on Adobe's official feature request forum (see the link at the top of this page) or submit it yourself if you can't find it.


----------



## jameschowe (May 24, 2013)

please correct me if I'm wrong

can you correct the first image go back to library module and use the 'sync settings' feature to add it to the second picture?
just a thought
James


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2013)

jameschowe said:


> please correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> can you correct the first image go back to library module and use the 'sync settings' feature to add it to the second picture?
> just a thought
> James


this is the process described by the OP.  This places the adjustment brush in exactly the same position of each frame, but since each frame is composed slightly differently, the part that needs the adjustment brush moves around inside the frame. With all of the attention being given to the local adjustments in LR 5 I had hoped that this might be one of them, but sadly not.


----------



## fotofan (May 24, 2013)

*Thanks for the quick response.*



Mark Sirota said:


> Welcome to Lightroom Forums.
> 
> Unfortunately no, this is not possible in Lightroom today. It's a request we've heard before, though; I'd suggest that you vote for it on Adobe's official feature request forum (see the link at the top of this page) or submit it yourself if you can't find it.



____________

I will definitely do as you suggest.  Hopefully, Adobe will take note. It would save me hours of photo-editing time if this feature were implemented. Thanks again.


----------

